# floating or sinking food?



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

I only got my fish yesterday. Before I went to work this morning I put in some freeze dried bloodworms. The thing is that they float and my P's are all near the bottom of my tank. Will they go up to the top to eat the worms or will they only eat stuff that travels down to where they are at? I didnt see them going for the worms, but that may just be because I was around. Im gona og get some brine shrimp today after work and try feeding them those.

I saw cichlid pellets at the LFS, but they were all "floating". Is that OK or should I get the catfish pellets that sink? Or is there a better product that Im not seeing?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

Chances are they may not eat for a few days anyway, don't worry about it. They will eat from anywhere once they settle in.

To try and get them feeding try some more meaty foods, usually more appealing to get the ball rolling. Try some frozen but thawed, raw, fish. Preferably white fish that isn't too greasy or flakey.

Sinking stuff is easier to keep track of if it doesn't get eaten.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

No problems if it floats, when I feed mine with pellets they just swims up and "attack" the pellets, its fun to watch


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

i told my mom to buy me some krill and it floats. my p's are 1.5'' and the krill is half the size of them so its funny its like a see a krill swimming around eating a piranha lol


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

well they liked the brine shrimp. At first they didnt seem interested, but after about 15 min or so I looked over at the tank from my couch (I can see it from the side) they were all eating. Before I went to bed I put in some cichlid pellets (slowly sinking kind). I couldnt tell if they ate any though. I saw alot of them stuck to the filter intakes... And then this morning I put in the rest of the brine shrimp. Hopefully they will eat while Im at work.


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=102663

IMO, floating is better to watch, and if you want them to eat floating pellets later on when they're bigger, you gotta start doing it when they're small so they get used to it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

mine used to hit the surface hard for pellets

so thats what i gave them alot cause it was

bad ass to watch

couple pictures here


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

Intresting


----------

